# Richard Huyshe



## richard preece (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm hoping to obtain some contact details of an old school pal of mine from the late 60's in Pembrokeshire, Wales. We lost contact when I moved to Australia and I understand he became a cadet with P&O Orient Lines(I think) around 1969. (I had also applied but was a bit over the entry age). Anyone got any details of him ? 
Thankyou,


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Knew Dick well. I was Port Capt. for a company based in Antwerp and Dick
was Ch.Officer on one of our ships , the Cast Otter. This would be around 
1986 or so.

Will send you a PM later .


----------



## richard preece (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks John


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

I sailed with Dick Huyshe on the Al Dhafrah when he was 3rd Mate, last I heard of him he was Master on either or both of African Dahlia and African Another Flower? running from US Gulf to West Africa.

A good lad - any idea where he is now John?

B/R


----------



## SwanseaChief (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello Richard Preece and any other Friends of Richard Huyshe.

Richard was a P&O SN Cadet and later worked on the Fishguard Ferry and Denholms, amongst others.
I was a neighbor and Family Friend of his, from Burton in Pembrokeshire.
Last met him in the Bar of the Mariners Club in HK, in about 1990. He was sailing as Master on Bulkers. Sorry, I forget which Company, maybe Jebsens or Maersk ?
A couple of years later, I heard that he had been flown home from Brazil, in a serious condition.
He languished in Haverfordwest Hospital, with his Wife and Family present, before Crossing the Bar.

Whilst he was a few years older than me, he always took an interest and encouraged me to go to sea and later on, to stick with it, when I was made redundant at the end of my Cadetship. 
Richard was a fine man.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

SwanseaChief said:


> Hello Richard Preece and any other Friends of Richard Huyshe.
> 
> Richard was a P&O SN Cadet and later worked on the Fishguard Ferry and Denholms, amongst others.
> I was a neighbor and Family Friend of his, from Burton in Pembrokeshire.
> ...


Thanks for that Chief.

I had heard that Dick had passed away and told Richard Preece that
in a PM. Had no other details.


----------



## richard preece (Feb 12, 2010)

Thankyou Chief for replying and the information on Richard. I am glad to have received further info. Definately sad to hear of the drama with his health in Brazil and the consequences.
We all have good memories of him.
I do apologise for the delay in my reply but I only came across it last night.
Best Regards,
Richard Preece


----------



## ninalouisa (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi my name is Nina Louisa Huyshe. I am Captain Richard (Dick) Huyshe daughter. I came across this site by chance and saw the posts relating to my late father. Richard died on June 29th 1996. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions and I will do my best to answer them. You can E.mail me on [email protected] if I can help and I will check in here as often as I can. Thank You


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site Nina. It must have been a shock to find this reference to your Dad, thank you for replying.


----------



## ninalouisa (Oct 10, 2014)

It was a surprise. I knew he was well thought of by friends and aquaintances. It's nice to know people still think of him.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

ninalouisa said:


> It was a surprise. I knew he was well thought of by friends and aquaintances. It's nice to know people still think of him.


Dick was the sort of chap one would never forget.


----------

